# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Different Frogs/Toads

## frognerd101

Hey Everyone, 

It's Andrew 

I am currently in the process of making a 55 gallon terrarium. I have to wait to move my turtle out of the tank, but after i am going to wash it. I wanted to get either a Marine Toad, Smooth Sided Toad or Malaysian Leaf Frog. 


The tank, as said before, is 55 gallons. I am going to add in some Jungle Bed or Eco Earth, and I was going to also add in 1-2 Pothos plants. I currently keep them with my tree frogs. I will also add some rocks and wood to make the animals feel more secure. 


So, which species does this setup suit the best? Thank you all for your help.

----------

